# Eco Tires



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

What size did your guys eco cars come with im looking it up on discount tire and it says there's two different sizes. I just bought some eco wheels and looking to buy winter wheels....Thanks


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I think you need 215 55 17 that's eco size.
The other size is 225 50 17 which is like ltz model.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

P215 55 R17 is the OEM tire size for the ECO AT and MT.


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

What do you think would be my best bet for the winter 215 or 225? I'm looking at the michelin x ice 3 tires


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

215 skinner the tire the better. Wide tires don't do well in the snow.


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm leaning towards the 215 cause they are about 33$ per cheaper but I'm sure I'll get a bit more body roll. Just waiting for a sale to come on the michelins in canada.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I am from Vancouver BC


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have an Eco with Michelin Defenders in 215/55/17 and noticed no significant body roll. I can honestly tell you that after replacing the Goodyear tires at 41000 miles and putting on the Michelins made a huge difference in the way my car handles.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

For winter tires always stay with original width or less.
You want the tire to cut into the snow as upposed to riding on top of it.
A wider tire creates the possibility of floatation because there is less weight per square inch on the tread.

Rob


----------

